# IUI on Puregon



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys

Sorry I have not been onhere for a while.  We have just commenced treatment for our 2nd round of Iui but this time using 50m of puregon alternating daily with 75, I am at Day 16 and awaiting a scan tomorrow.  My scan on day 14 revealed one follicle at 12-13mm and a smaller one on the other side.  We have already been given the Pregnyl ready for when it is time.

I was just wondering if anybody had any experience on these injections etc.

Good wishes to you all.

Sarah
x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Sarah, 
I've done three iuis, all with 50iu of puregon - with the pen - although never alternated with 75iu. I had no problems with the injections, or any side effects. 

On two cycles I produced one large follie, on the other I produced two follies, all of which the doctors were very happy with. When the follies were around the 18/19mm size and my lining was over 6mm, they were ready for transfer. You should allow about 1mm growth per day, so your 12/13mm one should be 14/15mm now. You probably know all this anyway if you've done an iui before, but I just wanted to wish you well with your scan tomorrow anyway 

C


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

HI thanks for this we have been "basted" on Monday - the prev fri the follie was 18mm and lining 7.5mm so fingers crossed.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds good! Good luck


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks  

how are things for you??


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for asking - I'm fine, just very very *very * tired 

I'm day 9 on down-reg, another week at least before stimming, so I may be working from my bed by then 

Still, tiredness is my only real side effect, no headaches or anything, so it's not so bad really


----------

